# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Связь между гением и сумасшествием доказана

## Irina

*Связь между гением и сумасшествием доказана

Общественное мнение давно подметило связь между умственным здоровьем (точнее – нездоровьем) и творческими способностями. Вероятно, эта связь действительно существует на уровне физиологии мозга, передает портал Популярная механика.*

Целый ряд психологических исследований продемонстрировал, что высокие творческие способности действительно чаще встречаются у людей, близкие родственники которых страдали от психических заболеваний. По-настоящему творческие люди, как считается, обладают повышенным риском развития шизофрении и биполярных расстройств личности. И вообще некоторые психологические особенности, такие как формирование неожиданных ассоциативных связей, выражены именно у шизофреников – и у здоровых людей с повышенной «творческой жилкой». Теперь эта связь установлена и на молекулярном уровне.

Шведские ученые, работая под руководством профессора Фредрика Уллена (Fredrik Ullén), исследовали дофамин, нейромедиатор, являющийся одним из важнейших компонентов системы внутреннего подкрепления. Упрощенно говоря, он вызывает позитивные переживания и выбрасывается мозгом, чтобы выработать у самого себя положительную реакцию – как подкорм во время дрессировки собак.

«Круговорот» дофамина в мозге организован в рамках 5-ти различных путей, причем для больных шизофренией показано нарушение их нормального функционирования. У них наблюдается и патология одного из 5-ти типов дофаминовых рецепторов, D2, которые как раз участвуют в работе механизма подкрепления.

Именно D2-рецепторы и стали объектом исследования шведских ученых, которым удалось показать, что аномалии в их работе свойственны не только больным, но и здоровым людям, которые проявляют повышенные творческие задатки. Творческие способности участников эксперимента оценивались в ходе дивергентных психологических тестов, в которых требуется найти максимальное количество различных решений одной задачи.

Люди, показавшие максимальные результаты в этом тестировании, обладают сниженной плотностью расположения D2-рецепторов в таламусе, чем менее творческие личности. Именно эта особенность характерна и для шизофреников. Однако как именно одно связано с другим, пока что совершенно непонятно.

Сам по себе таламус выполняет роль своего рода «центра сбора и первичной обработки информации», здесь сходятся нервные окончания от органов чувств и затем перераспределяются по нужным отделам мозга. Считается, что он играет ключевую роль в формировании памяти, поскольку при повреждении этого участка человек теряет способность запоминать новую информацию.

Профессор Уллен высказывает предположение, что сниженное число D2-рецепторов в таламусе обусловливает менее «эффективную» фильтрацию входящей информации. Это и может приводить к тому, что мозг больных и творческих людей формирует такие ассоциации, которые людям «здоровым и скучным» кажутся совершенно неожиданными – до их мозга соответствующая информация просто «не доходит».

----------

